
Is Houston Less Affordable Than New York? - javagram
https://economics21.org/is-houston-really-less-affordable-than-new-york?fix
======
javagram
The article is a rebuttal to a previous submission that got some comments and
discussion, "Houston's sprawl drives up transportation costs
(texasmonthly.com)"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22095609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22095609)

------
forgotmypw
In New York, not only do you not need a car, but I imagine it's also much
easier to rent an off-the-books corner for a couple hundred a month.

